# Flamingo/Whitewater bay bacountry 12-19-20



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Searched a few whitewater bay spots yesterday for some reds with a buddy of mine I haven't seen in a while. Found a few big ol' 30"+ reds and snook, but of course they had the case of the lock jaw. My buddy did hook his first sightcasted red, got a few snook and even took a nice snapper home for dinner. My buddy is getting greety now and said he's hooked on sight fishing and wants to get back out there to hook one of the big boys. Slow your role bro! lol....This has been a great winter so far!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good work


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, you can't blame him for being excited about the sport we all get worked up about! I mean, who doesn't want to "get back out there" after the big ones? ;D Nice catching guys!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hard to beat Whitewater in the winter.... Once the water clears up after it gets cold a big redfish in the skinny is one of the toughest targets around... Guys who only hunt them in Florida Bay have no idea just how good their eyesight is in places where the water is crystal clear.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hard to beat Whitewater in the winter....  Once the water clears up after it gets cold a big redfish in the skinny is one of the toughest targets around... Guys who only hunt them in Florida Bay have no idea just how good their eyesight is in places where the water is crystal clear.


Hey hey now, I target them in Florida Bay.
And only in crystal clear water in Florida Bay.
I can't stand fishing the murkyness so I run way east to the crystal clear stuff.
but you're right, it does make it tough to get an eat.
That's one thing that many non-locals don't understand how hard it is to get an eat from a redfish down in Flamingo at times. 



But anyway, nice report Alex.
I should have got footage or at least some shots of you running.
And poling through that spider infested creek would have made for good pics as well. lol


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work man.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> nice work man.


A few more weeks man, your ready????


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> > nice work man.
> 
> 
> A few more weeks man, your ready????


yes sir, i have been honing my skills with these spooky redfish.


----------

